# Connor's test for add evaluation



## crystalm (Jan 24, 2012)

We have a new family practice physician who wants to begin using what he calls a "connor's test" to evaluate children for add/adhd.  We have never billed anything like this before, and in searching through CPT and HCPCS, I cannot find a code that seems to relate to this.  Does anyone know if this is a billable service, and if so, how to do it?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## halebill (Jan 30, 2012)

See code 96110 _developmental screening, with interpretation and report, per standardized instrument form._ Report with V79.3 or problem Dx. Since half of the payers pay this separately and the other half deny it as non-covered, we devised an agreement for the parents to sign before administering the test, stating if their insurance denies it as non-covered, they would be responsible for the balance (we set at $25).


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## crystalm (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

